# Orchid Digest summer 2008



## Ernie (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got the recent OD. Some good reading in there on albino slippers (thanks Olaf!), re-rooting Paphs in sponge rock, and some other good tidbits. 

-Ernie


----------

